# home made housing



## stacy (Jul 25, 2012)

This weekend I found to glass candle lanterns. Not sure if that's what they are called. Anyways, I got them to try and make houses out of them for mantis's. Firstly, the top was open and i have then screened now. For the bottom I cut out cardboard and lined it with a mop pad from swifter, thought it would be good for holding in moisture for humidity.The glass door latches with a sliding mechanism which has a slight gap large enough for air to pass through, or small food, but i believe it will be able to hold a housefly well enough. I added a few sticks, 2 of which lead to the screen top.

Opinions please.


----------



## rs4guy (Jul 25, 2012)

Kinda cool! I prefer the deli cups for ease of care and viewing, but that would make a nice centerpiece or whatever...


----------



## stacy (Jul 25, 2012)

well when they are bigger, don't they need bigger spaces? I'm sitting around thinking how am I ever going to make enough large ones, so please stop me now if i don't lol


----------



## Mvalenz (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice. I feel it's harder to keep humidity levels up when the screen is on top as apposed to the side. But some species like it dry. Good job. I agree, that would look awesome as a center piece to show off some mantids.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think its kinda cool


----------



## rs4guy (Jul 26, 2012)

besides the largest of species, 32 and 80oz tubs are more than fine for adults. I keep ghosts and orchids in 32's their whole lives with no issues or mismolts. Larger species like the BF's and others need at a minimum a 80oz, but I use the mesh cubes for them, I have 4, usually enough for what Im currently keeping.


----------



## rs4guy (Jul 26, 2012)

Speaking of, what sthe inner dimensions roughly of that lantern? You could prob house 2-3 ghosts in there and have a sweet living room piece or something. They also dont need high humidity, a big bonus!


----------



## stacy (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I made a cover for it, so there is no screen right now. there are very small air vents under the top part, which isn't visible, nor big enough for even houseflys to escape. I made the second one also. The dimensions are 5 3/4 squared width wise and 7 1/2 inches tall.


----------



## JSaff86 (Jul 27, 2012)

wow that is a very nice setup you made there! as far as needing a bigger setup id say its not a must but if you can go for it. i know if i was a mantis id like more room to move around.


----------

